# circular saw guide



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I do not have a table saw, just a BD circular saw. I visited my local carpenter and he demonstrated the Rigid system. Very expensive, so I decided to make my own, having to make a custom carcase for kitchen cabinet.

I used a piece of L section alloy on a piece of scrap chip board, ply would be better. Unable to use wide side of saw sole plate as motor in the way so used narrow strip adjacent to the blade. Total cost was $4.

Sorry, could not see how to add titles to pics, have a look at the album.
johnep


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You might be interested in this.*

A lady requested a way to cut short pieces safely with a circ saw. With an extension of the back end and a pivot bolt centered on the saw cut you could make a "radial arm saw" as well. FYI bill


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

A lot of the guides and systems that they sell in the stores are a lot of flash, smoke and mirrors. Good for you for making your own and I'm sure that it works just as well as the expensive one.
So, here's the plan. You calculate the difference between the expensive guide and your $4 guide and figure out how much you saved. Then, you tell your wife what a hero you are for saving her so much money and that you are going to buy a new tool with the savings. :yes: After all, it's like getting a tool for free because the money you saved is like found cash. :blink: It's brilliant.
:laughing:
Ken


----------



## Hhaines (Nov 26, 2008)

I made my own also.....I use a grid for support......angle guide with a shoe that rides over the angle......very precise and dead on straight......cost me about 20 bucks......


----------

